# Frog Day 2011- NYC (May 14th) OFFICIAL



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

A Happy Holiday season to you all.

It's official! Frog Day is back in NYC for 2011 and will be on Saturday May 14.
Our goal is to have an even better show and sale than in 2007. Thanks to
everyone who attended and contributed to making Frog Day 2007 such a big 
success

It is scheduled to take place at the Snug Harbor Cultural Center in Staten
Island, NY.
Snug Harbor Cultural Center and Botanical Garden

For anyone interested in attending please visit
American Frog Day 2011

The hotel will be the Comfort Inn on Staten Island
Staten Island New York hotels, Comfort Inn hotel near Staten Island Ferry, Staten Island NY

The rooms are $90 per night for a double Queen bed. (Please make your 
reservation by April 13th and let them know you are there for "American Frog 
Day"). The hotel is ~7 miles from the show Venue, unfortunately there are not many Hotels on Staten Island. However it is a brand new hotel, at a great rate for the NYC area and we will be providing shuttle bus service from the hotel to the venue the entire day of the show. (The Hotel used in 2007 has since closed)

We will be adding a lot of information in the coming weeks including speaker
info, hotels, vendor information and things to do.

A seminar series, dinner, and benefit Auction is being planned for Saturday
night after the show and sale. Check back for updates on
speakers and cost.

If you are interested in vending please email [email protected] with the
subject line "Frog Day 2011- Vendor" with your email address, what you would
like to vend and any other contact information. We are working on having
online registration for Frog Day vendors

Please email me if you are interested in giving a workshop/talk or 
volunteering in any capacity before/during the
show and sale.

Thanks, hope to see you there!

Matthew Mirabello and the Frog Day 2011 Team


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll be vending at this. Anyone else from the South East going? Also if you have frogs that you would like to sell at this event but can't make it, please pm me for info and would be happy to help you out. Just need to know soon so I can get a second table if needed since I'm already splitting my table with Phil.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/61277-frog-day-2011-nyc-may-14th-official.html


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

I am planning on being there! Anyone else??


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

CHuempfner said:


> I am planning on being there! Anyone else??


A LOT of us are going.

Here's the main Frog Day 2011 thread by Matt himself , Crystal. I would check it out and post there...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/61277-frog-day-2011-nyc-may-14th-official.html


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I can't commit just yet, but there is a strong chance that I will attend. I might be flying up, but would be interested in carpooling even though its about a 15 hour drive. Anyone from Ga/Fla area driving up?


----------

